# Medical Gases



## م/الخطابي (17 يوليو 2006)

بعض الغازات الطبية المستخدمه في المستشفيات


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير .... وسيتم نقل هذه المشاركة الي قسم الهندسة الميكانيكيه لزيادة الاستفاده لجميع الاخوه


----------



## م/الخطابي (18 يوليو 2006)

أخوي المهندس الكويتي شكرا وماقصرت ......


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (18 يوليو 2006)

ألأخ المشرف المهندس الكويتي .

تحية طيبة وفواحة .

هل ممكن نقل الملف الى قسم الهندسة الطبية بعد اذن م/الخطابي لأنه المكان الطبيعي .

ذلك ان الغازات الطبية هي من ضمن الفائدة ويكون الأطلاع عليها في قسم الهندسة الطبية .

اسم الغازات الطبية يوحي انها طبية .

لكن صناعتها من اختصاص قسم التدفئة والتبريد.

وهذا الأمر متروك لكم .

البغدادي


----------



## RAMI GHANEM (21 أغسطس 2007)

thank you very much


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (21 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## am_em (21 أغسطس 2007)

الله عليك والله رائع


----------



## meito (26 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mech-egypt (10 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا 

والله هو ده المطلوب لأنى جديد فى هذا المجال


----------



## وليد عايض (10 مارس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر


----------



## bassel hatem (12 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بسطاوي (15 مارس 2008)

ارجو موضوع ميدكال جاز يكون موجود


----------



## بسطاوي (15 مارس 2008)

عيز شويه حاجات عن الغازات الطبيه


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (16 مارس 2008)

عفوا و لكن ملف الورد لايفتح عند فتح الملف تاتيني شاشة بيضاء


----------



## محمد مثنى (18 مارس 2008)

عفوا عندي نفس مشكلة الاخ خالد صلاح


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع متميز شكرا لك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير شكراااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (4 يناير 2010)

ملف رائع 

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ليدي لين (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------

